# niederlassungserlaubnis



## flexrule (Apr 20, 2021)

Hello there,
In December 2018, I completed my Master's degree from German University. After that, I got a 'job-seeking visa' (Erwerbstätigkeit Gestattet) valid for 18 months. I started my job as a civil engineer form November 2019 and worked in that company for 7 months under a job-seeking visa. After I changed the company, then only I changed my visa status from 'job-seeking visa' to work visa. 

Do these 7 months of my working under a job-seeking visa also account for the time period required for Niederlassungserlaubnis?


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Given the lack of answers, my usual response... ask the Ausländerbehörde.


----------

